# العضوية المباركة



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

*اخواتي الاعزاء

سلام رب المجد يكون مع الجميع​

انا الموضوع اللي كنت عايز اتكلم فيه هو العضوية المباركة

كتر اليومين اللي فاتوا دول كلام من بعض الاعضاء

وهو الاتي....

انا ليه مش مبارك؟؟؟؟

عشان انت اسمك مينا مش مبارك:hlp:

اشمعني انا؟؟؟

عشان انت بتشتغل مهندس اتصالات وهما عايزين معماري

انت مشفتش ده فيه عضو 35.5 مشاركة وعضو مبارك؟؟
اقولك ليه
اصل العضو ده يبقي جوز مرات خالة بنت عم مرات المشرف الفلاني
ولا المشرفة العلانية
ولو اتكلمت هتتشال وتتطرد
او علي الاقل الناس تكرهك؟؟؟

محدش يفتكر اني بهزر
الكلام ده فعلا حصل
وقدام عيني...

طيب ليه؟
للدرجادي 

طيب أسال سؤال
هي العضوية المباركة هتزودك ولا تنقصك ايه؟؟؟
شخصيتك معروفة
اه
ده فلان الفلاني
اللي صاحب مواضيع/ ردود / كلام ممتاز
شخصيتك معرووووفة

يبقي ليه

ليه نتكلم علي الناس ونقول

هو احنا في شغل بندور علي مناصب

احنا في كنيسة 
ياعني احنا خدام كلمة الرب
بنحاول نوصل لناس كلام ينفعها

لكي يروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات
ويل لكل من تأتي من قبله العثرات

احنا مش هناخد فلوس علي المباركة ولا اي حاجة
ياجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة المباركة مش منصب..


وانا - بعد اذن اخي العزيز ماي روك - هنقل ليكم كلام كان قاله قبل كده في موضوع

وفيها كذا توضيح لكذا موضوع

 عدم منح العضوية المباركة لشخص لا تعني اننا نشك في مسيحيته

لكن العضوية المباركة تمنح بالدرجة للاشخاص المعروفين معرفة شخصية 
و متأكدين من سلوكهم و تصرفاتهم لكي لا يكونوا عثرة للغير

المنتدى ضخم و الاعضاء كثيرين 
و نحن نحاول بمساعدة المشرفين و الاعضاء المباركين 
الانتباه لاي عضو جديد يستحق العضوية المباركة, 

و بالرغم من ذلك هناك العديد من الاشخاص الذيين  يستحقون العضوية 
و لم ينالوها بسبب عدم انتباهنا للعضوية 

اذا كان الشخص يستحق العضوية المباركة, فسيحصل عليها اجلاً ام عاجلاً..

وأعتقد بعد كلام اخي العزيز ماي روك
انا مش هتكلم ولا اعقب لان مفيش كلام تاني

أنا مش بتكلم عن حد معين
انا بتكلم عمووووووووووماااااا
محدش يزعل مني

أرجو تكون رسالتي وصلت للكل​:hlp:*


----------



## لي شربل (20 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو Bisho ع ها الموضوع
انا اليوم سألت ها الموضوع 
انا ما بتفرق معي عدد المشاركات او نوع العضويات 
بليييييييز حدا ينزعها عندي  .
انا تعجبت اليوم وخفت خواتي يحزعلوا لأني مو مهتمة فيها
سألت ليش ما الأضافة والفرق لأن كلنا ابناء للرب وياللي جاي
يتعلم وياخذ كلمة منفعة ما يهمه هيك حكي 
وايش راح تضيف له .
نحنا بلعبة فينا نتعلم نخرج بكلمة منفعة 
نعطي الاخرين المحبة ويفيضوا علينا فيها .
بردودنا فينا نعطي تعاليم الرب .
الله معك ويباركك موضوع كتييييييييير حلو .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2009)

ماشى يعم بيشو محدش هيتكلم تانى بس ملكش دعوه بمينا خليك فى مباركه احسن

هههههههههههههه

طب وايه الفرق بين العضويه المباركه واللى مش مباركه مش هتفرق ده فى راى الشخصى

بس اوعى تجيب سيرت مينا تانى

اذكرنى فى صلواتك اخوك    ( مينا البطل )​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2009)

*عندك حق يبيشو 

وازكركم بالايات الى بتقول كاس ماء بارد لا سضيع اجره الرب 

ومن اراد ان يكون اولا فليكن لكم خادما 

ربنا يبارككم ويبارك تعبك محبيتكم 

مرسية يابيشو على الموضوع السكر دة ​*


----------



## kokielpop (21 مارس 2009)

*عندك حق بيشو فى كل الكلام 

الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل جدا يا بيشو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  وخدمتك 
​


----------



## zama (21 مارس 2009)

كلام حضرتك كله ممتاز


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا بيشو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## zezza (21 مارس 2009)

كلام حلو اوى يا بيشو 

بجد العضوية لاهتزيد الانسان حاجة ولا تنقصه حاجة 
احنا كلنا هنا داخليين نستفيد و نسمع كلمة ربنا بدل تضيع الوقت فى حاجة تانية .... مش داخليين يعنى ندور على القاب و اسماء ........ ربنا يباركنا كلنا ...و يبارك خدمة كل واحد فينا لاجل رفع اسم يسوع

شكرا بيشو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو bisho ع ها الموضوع
> انا اليوم سألت ها الموضوع
> انا ما بتفرق معي عدد المشاركات او نوع العضويات
> بليييييييز حدا ينزعها عندي  .
> ...



شكرا يا لي لمرووورك
وصدقيني مش بتفرق
بس اهم حاجة ان الواحد يدخل يستفاد
ونبقي كلنا اخوااات​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل ومهم جدا لاعضاء كتير

شكرا ليك بيشووو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ماشى يعم بيشو محدش هيتكلم تانى بس ملكش دعوه بمينا خليك فى مباركه احسن
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



مظبوط ياجميل
مش هتفرق
اهم حاجة الاستفادة الروحية
شكرا يامينا لمرووووورك ولرأيك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *عندك حق يبيشو
> 
> وازكركم بالايات الى بتقول كاس ماء بارد لا سضيع اجره الرب
> 
> ...



شكرا يا انجي لمرووووورك
نورتي الموضوع
احنا هنا فيي خدمة بس​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *عندك حق بيشو فى كل الكلام
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ​*



شكرا يا كوكو لمرووووورك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كلام جميل جدا يا بيشو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



شكرا ياكوكوكووكوكوكك
نرووووووووورت الموضووع
الف مبروك ياريس​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> كلام حضرتك كله ممتاز



شكرا يامينا لمرووورك
نورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيشو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​



شكرا ياوليم لمروووووووووووووووورك
نورت الموضوووع ياجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> كلام حلو اوى يا بيشو
> 
> بجد العضوية لاهتزيد الانسان حاجة ولا تنقصه حاجة
> احنا كلنا هنا داخليين نستفيد و نسمع كلمة ربنا بدل تضيع الوقت فى حاجة تانية .... مش داخليين يعنى ندور على القاب و اسماء ........ ربنا يباركنا كلنا ...و يبارك خدمة كل واحد فينا لاجل رفع اسم يسوع
> ...



شكرا يازوزا لمرووووووورك
ويبارك خدمة الكل ويجعلنا نقاء الفكر والقلب​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل ومهم جدا لاعضاء كتير
> 
> شكرا ليك بيشووو
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



شكرا يامايكل لمرووووووووووووورك
نورررررررت المووضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2009)

*موووووووضووووع هايل بجد يا بيشوووو تستحق عليه تقييييييم ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2009)

*يثبت​*


----------



## monygirl (22 مارس 2009)

ثانكس يا بيشو على الموضوع ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موووووووضووووع هايل بجد يا بيشوووو تستحق عليه تقييييييم ​*



شكرا يادون 
مجرد مرووورك بس نور الموووضوووع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *يثبت​*



شكرا يادون 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> ثانكس يا بيشو على الموضوع ​



شكرا ياموني لمرووورك
نورتي الموضوووووووووع
وويارب تكون الصورة وصلت​


----------



## love my jesus (22 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل جداااااااااااا



ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2009)

*عندك حق فى ناس كتير دخلت تقول كوسة*
*بس هو مش شغل عشن كوسة يعنى العضوية المباركة بيدوها لحد عارفينه وبالتالى المعارف هياخدوه بجانب الى اتأكدوا انهم مسيحيين من كلامهم ومواضيعهم*
*لان لو الادارة مش عارفاه ده طبيعى انه مياخدهاش*
*بجد موضوع تحفة وبيناقش حاجة حصلت كتير الايام الى فاتت*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2009)

*ايه الكلام الجميل ده يا بيشو
ميرسى ليك *​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 مارس 2009)

_عندك حق فعلا
المهم ان احنا ندخل نفيد ونستفيد
ونمجد اسم المسيح
بجد موضوع متميز
زيستحق خمس نجوم
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مارس 2009)

love my jesus قال:


> *كلام جميل جداااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكرا لمرووورك
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق فى ناس كتير دخلت تقول كوسة*
> *بس هو مش شغل عشن كوسة يعنى العضوية المباركة بيدوها لحد عارفينه وبالتالى المعارف هياخدوه بجانب الى اتأكدوا انهم مسيحيين من كلامهم ومواضيعهم*
> *لان لو الادارة مش عارفاه ده طبيعى انه مياخدهاش*
> *بجد موضوع تحفة وبيناقش حاجة حصلت كتير الايام الى فاتت*



فعلا المووضووع ده اتكرر كتير اليومين اللي فاتوا
وهو مش شغل

شكرا جيلان لمروورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه الكلام الجميل ده يا بيشو
> ميرسى ليك *​



شكرا ياكوكي لمروووورك
انا بقول حاجات حصلت
وشكرا ياجميل 
نورتي الموضووووووووووع​​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مارس 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _عندك حق فعلا
> المهم ان احنا ندخل نفيد ونستفيد
> ونمجد اسم المسيح
> بجد موضوع متميز
> ...



شكرا ياسيمو لمرووورك
المهم ان احنا ندخل نفيد ونستفيد
ونمجد اسم المسيح

وشكرا ياجميل للمجاملة الرقيقة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مميز وجميل يا بيشوى وكلامك صحيح بس مختلف معاك فى ان العضوية المباركة لقب بس..
اهم ميزة فى العضوية المباركة امكانية التعديل على مواضيعك وامكانية الرد على رسائل الزوار والاهم استخدام المدونة الخاصة


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع مميز وجميل يا بيشوى وكلامك صحيح بس مختلف معاك فى ان العضوية المباركة لقب بس..
> اهم ميزة فى العضوية المباركة امكانية التعديل على مواضيعك وامكانية الرد على رسائل الزوار والاهم استخدام المدونة الخاصة



اكيد اخي العزيز دي ميزة
بس مش هتفرقك معاك كتير قوي
بمعني ان مش حاجة تخليك 
تعمل بيها مشاكل وتكون عثرة للاخرين
وتخسر ناس اصدقاء لك
وان وان وان.............

شكرا اخي العزيز لمرورك ورأئيك​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2009)

*



			شخصيتك معروفة
اه
ده فلان الفلاني
اللي صاحب مواضيع/ ردود / كلام ممتاز
شخصيتك معرووووفة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**موضوع فوق الرائع*
*ميرسى اوى يا بيشو *​


----------



## GogoRagheb (5 أبريل 2009)

رائع يابيشو
موضوع حلو جدا وكان فعلا فيه الكلام ده من فترة
الموضوع مش مادي
ولا هنستفاد حاجة
ولا هاخد فلوس زيادة

شكرا يابشبوش
موضوع جامد ياباشا​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا بيشو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## girgis2 (11 أبريل 2009)

*معاك حق أخي بيشو*

*المهم هو الردود و المواضيع المكتوبة للعضو مش بعضويتة المباركة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع فوق الرائع*
> *ميرسى اوى يا بيشو *​



شكرا ياجو لمرووورك
نورت الموضوع وباركتني​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> رائع يابيشو
> موضوع حلو جدا وكان فعلا فيه الكلام ده من فترة
> الموضوع مش مادي
> ولا هنستفاد حاجة
> ...



شكرا ياجوجو لمرووورك
نورت الموضوع ياباشا
لو هتاخد فلوس اديني:t30:​


----------



## ماريتا (11 أبريل 2009)

_كلامك صح فعلا العضو المبارك مش بالكلمة بل بالفعل_
_موضوع حلوووووو اوى_
_ربما يبارك حياااتك يا بيشو_​


----------



## ماريتا (11 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _كلامك صح فعلا العضو المبارك مش بالكلمة بل بالفعل_
> 
> _موضوع حلوووووو اوى_
> _ربنا يبارك حياااتك يا بيشو_​


 وميرسى جدااااااا


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا بيشو
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا ياكليم لمرووورك
نورت الموضوع ياباشا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *معاك حق أخي بيشو*
> 
> *المهم هو الردود و المواضيع المكتوبة للعضو مش بعضويتة المباركة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *و ربنا يباركك*



شكرا ياجميل لمرووورك
نورت الموضووع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _كلامك صح فعلا العضو المبارك مش بالكلمة بل بالفعل_
> _موضوع حلوووووو اوى_
> _ربما يبارك حياااتك يا بيشو_​



شكرا يامرمر لمروووووووورك
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## ROWIS (27 مايو 2009)

*بين وبينكم انا فضلت فترة كبيرة علي المنتدي غايب 
وفجاءة رجعت لقيت لون أسمي اخضر
وانا معرفش اساسا ان العضويه المباركه دي يتم منحها انا مفكر انها بزياده عدد المشاركات لحد معين تلقائيا بتتحول من عضو جديد لعضو فعل لعضو مبارك
كده يعني
بس بجد انا فرحان جدً بالعضويه دي علشان شيئين 
الاولاني الثقه العاليه منكم
والثانيه اني بقيت اعرف ادخل قسم الاعضاء المباركيين لان هناك في مواضيع حقيقي تحفففففه
وبدأت اتعلم كيفيه المحاورة والمناقشه 
يعني دخلت عالم جديد

والعضويه دي عمرها ما كانت بالمشاركات
وأتمني أني أقدر أحافظ علي العضويه 

مرسي ليك علي التوبيك الرائع ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك كتير
فعلا عندك حق 
و كلام روك جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا بيشو​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى بيشو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 يونيو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>



*شكرا يامورا لمروورك
وللصورة 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 يونيو 2009)

rowis قال:


> *بين وبينكم انا فضلت فترة كبيرة علي المنتدي غايب
> وفجاءة رجعت لقيت لون أسمي اخضر
> وانا معرفش اساسا ان العضويه المباركه دي يتم منحها انا مفكر انها بزياده عدد المشاركات لحد معين تلقائيا بتتحول من عضو جديد لعضو فعل لعضو مبارك
> كده يعني
> ...



*شكرا اخي العزيز لمروورك واضافتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسى ليك كتير
> فعلا عندك حق
> و كلام روك جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا بيشو​*




*شكرا بنت العدرا لمرووورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ميرسى بيشو ربنا يبارك حياتك



*شكرا يامرمر لمرووورك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يوليو 2009)

عندك حق يا بيشو احنا بنخدم هنا ربنا مش حد تانى ونحاول نفيد الاخرين ونبشر باسمة 
ميرسى لك كتير على الموضوع


----------



## اشرف مجدى (12 يوليو 2009)

انا متفق معك على هذا الموضوع 
انا كذلك كنت من فتره غائب عن المنتدى وجدد عضويتى قريبا 
                                                 واشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## monmooon (18 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل يا بيشووووووو
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## راشي (2 أغسطس 2009)

*انا كل ما اجي ارد علي الموضوع دا الكهرباء تقطع فيارب ألحق أتكلم قبل ما تقطع.... الاول أنا عايزة اشكرك علي الموضوع الجرى دا. ثانيا انا الي عايزة اعرف لو سمحتلي اية حكاية العضوية المباركة د وياعني اية مراقبين وياعني مشرفين . انا بجد مش فاهمه حاجة ......... بعد ما كنت حاسة اننا اسرة واحدة واكيد استفدت بصراحه جاااااامد . مش فاهمه اية حكاية العضويات دي وبتفيد في حاجه. وحاسة اني الكهرباء ممكن تقطع بسبب ان حد ممكن يكون مش هيرضي عن كلامي فارجوا ان كلامي مش يزعل حد.*
*باي قبل ما تقطع ههههههههههه*


----------



## ana-semon (2 أغسطس 2009)

انا كنت فاكره زيك كده برضه يا بيشو
و بصراحة المنتدى كله على بعضه جميل بكل الاقسام بتاعته
ميرسي اوي يا بيشو 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

_جميل اوى يا بيشوووووووووووووووو_
_ربنا بيركك ومرسى على الموضوع المميز دا_
_وكدا انتا وضحت  لناس كتير كانو مستنين_
_العضويه مرسى_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أغسطس 2009)

كلامك صح يا بشو 100%
بس انا عندي اضافة 
انا ليس لدي العضوية المباركة بس تعرف انا لماذا احتاجها ليس للمنصب ولكن ليس لدي اي خاصية في المنتدى
وابسطها وهي تعديل مشاركاتي لان معظم مواضيعي او مشاركاتي يحصل فيها خطأ ولا استطيع الدخول الى المدونة او الالبوم ....الخ

شكراً على الموضوع المهم
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

didi adly قال:


> عندك حق يا بيشو احنا بنخدم هنا ربنا مش حد تانى ونحاول نفيد الاخرين ونبشر باسمة
> ميرسى لك كتير على الموضوع


*
ميرسي ليك ياديدي لمرووورك
نورتني وباركت الموضوع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

اشرف مجدى قال:


> انا متفق معك على هذا الموضوع
> انا كذلك كنت من فتره غائب عن المنتدى وجدد عضويتى قريبا
> واشكرك على الموضوع


*
ميرسي يا اشرف لمروورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل يا بيشووووووو
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​*


*
ميرسي يامون لمروووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

راشي قال:


> *انا كل ما اجي ارد علي الموضوع دا الكهرباء تقطع فيارب ألحق أتكلم قبل ما تقطع.... الاول أنا عايزة اشكرك علي الموضوع الجرى دا. ثانيا انا الي عايزة اعرف لو سمحتلي اية حكاية العضوية المباركة د وياعني اية مراقبين وياعني مشرفين . انا بجد مش فاهمه حاجة ......... بعد ما كنت حاسة اننا اسرة واحدة واكيد استفدت بصراحه جاااااامد . مش فاهمه اية حكاية العضويات دي وبتفيد في حاجه. وحاسة اني الكهرباء ممكن تقطع بسبب ان حد ممكن يكون مش هيرضي عن كلامي فارجوا ان كلامي مش يزعل حد.*
> *باي قبل ما تقطع ههههههههههه*


*
هههههههههههههههههههه
الحمدلله
اديك رديتي وشرفتنيني وباركتي الموضوع
والنور مقطعش فيه
بالنسبة للعضوية المباركة
دي بتبقي للاعضاء المسيحين وفيها ميرزات بسيطة عن العضوية العادية
المراقبين والمشرفين لضمان سلامة وامن المنتدي 
واخلائه من الشوائب والمشاكل

ميرسي  لمروورك
ونورتيني ومحدش هيزعل من كلامك
​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> انا كنت فاكره زيك كده برضه يا بيشو
> و بصراحة المنتدى كله على بعضه جميل بكل الاقسام بتاعته
> ميرسي اوي يا بيشو
> ربنا يعوضك


*
ميرسي ياسيمو لمروورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _جميل اوى يا بيشوووووووووووووووو_
> _ربنا بيركك ومرسى على الموضوع المميز دا_
> _وكدا انتا وضحت  لناس كتير كانو مستنين_
> _العضويه مرسى_​


*
ميرسي ياجون
ربنا هو اللي بيبعت المواضيع دي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلامك صح يا بشو 100%
> بس انا عندي اضافة
> انا ليس لدي العضوية المباركة بس تعرف انا لماذا احتاجها ليس للمنصب ولكن ليس لدي اي خاصية في المنتدى
> وابسطها وهي تعديل مشاركاتي لان معظم مواضيعي او مشاركاتي يحصل فيها خطأ ولا استطيع الدخول الى المدونة او الالبوم ....الخ
> ...


*
شدي حيلك وهتبقي مباركة
نورتي الموضوع المتواضع
ميرسي لمروورك​*


----------



## ماريتا (10 أغسطس 2009)

_موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا بيشوو_
_وربنا بيجنى ثمار تعبنا_
_وانت فعلا وصلت رسالتك_
_ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي يامارو لمرووووووورك 
نورتي الموضوع 
​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا يا بيشو علي الموضوع ده
انا عاوز اضيف حاجة صغيرة جدا رغم انها مهمة جدا
انا بنقول لية خدام للكنيسة رغم ان خادم دي مهنة محتقرة
مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِماً 
بقي المسيح يقول كده و احنا ندور علي الالقاب
ياريت انا اكون عضو محتقر بس اكون مع المسيح*


----------



## وطني (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*اهم حاجه يا جماعه الحب بين الاعضاء ومش مهم مجد باطل  
باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل ولا منفعه تحت الشمس *


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

احنا كلنا اعضاء فى جسد واحد


----------



## بنت كلوج (2 نوفمبر 2009)

+اخى بيشو+كلامك صحيح...المهم الاستفادة وعدم العثرة...هذا فى حد ذاته الاستفادة الكبررررررررررى ..وفى رائى مباركة الله الافضل...ربنا يباركك


----------



## ستيفان (12 ديسمبر 2009)

العضوية المباركة اي يعني المهم هوة الابداع في المواضيع والابداع في الاجوبة 
نحن كلنا خدام للرب ان كنت عضو مبارك ولا شو الفرق المهم التميز 
هذا رائي الشخصي 
شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع 
تحياتي 
والرب ان شاء الله يحفظ الجميع​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا خالص للتوضيــــح يا بيشووووووو


----------



## MATTEW (18 مارس 2010)

*هي مش حكايه عضويه مميزه او لأ هي بتفرق ان الشخص احيانا بيكون محتاج تشجيع و يمكن لما حد يديله العضويه او الرتبه دي بيبقي تشجيع ليه انه يقدم للمنتدي اكتر 

لكن في رأي مش هتفرق عن اي عضويه عادي 

سلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

البركه من فوق يا جماعه مش من منتدي

و عموما هيا ميزتها بس تعديل لمشاركات و رسائل البروفايل و صوره كبيييييييييييره في الافاتار و صوره للملف الشخصي و الواحد بيحسد المباركين عليهم موت اوي ووضع مواضيع في قسم الكتب

دا غير انه الاسم الاخضر شكله حلو موت

يالا انا فقدت الامل خلاص هههههههههههههههه no way هههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك الكل ببركته

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Mason (18 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى على توضيح الموضوع *
*واللى اكيد بيسبب مشاكل عند معظم الاعضاء *
*لكن راى عنك حق فى نقطة ان العضوية المباركة مش هتزود*
*ولا تنقص العضو فى اى شئ*
*هو انا داخل المنتدى لية علشان رتبة معينة ولا علشان*
*استفيد روحيا وعلميا وفكريا واجتماعيا*
*واحاول انى افيد*
*شكرا على الموضوع القيم*
*وربنا يباركنا ويبارك خدمتنا ويبارك فى المنتدى العظيم دا*​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مارس 2010)

o.k ياعم بيشو مش حاسأل تاني لاني انا سألت السؤال ده قبل كده وحبيبتي جيلان ردت علي واقتنعت بردها 
بس اللي غايظني برضه ان انا ما اقدرش ادخل قسم حواء الا لما اكون عضوه مباركه 
تعرف يا بيشو  اصل انا حواء ولازم ادخل القسم ده


----------



## Sad Ro0se (28 مارس 2010)

*ثانكيو ع الايضاح*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (29 مارس 2010)

مش هتفرق كتير بجد 


شكرا ياجميل


----------



## كيرلس2009 (8 أبريل 2010)

_فعلا موضوع جميل

لكن صدقيني العهضوية المباركة مش بتيجي بالوسطة وزلكن بتيجي من مشاركاتك يعني هتجيبي اللي اشتراكاتة كلها في للعب زي اللي بيشترك في الموضوعات الدينية

وشكرا علي هذا الموضوع
_​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (18 أغسطس 2010)

انا من رأيى إن إحنا علشان نحل المشكلة دىإن اللى شايف نفسه يستحق المباركة ممكن يكتب فى أخر أى موضوع أو تعليق يكتبه (أنا عضو مبارك) هههههه
مش المهم انا أبقى مباركة المهم اللى انا بكتبه ينفع و يفيد غيرى يعنى كلنا خدام ومخدومين فى محبة و تعاون


----------



## soso_angel (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع 
ياريت بقي توسطلي عشان أخد عضو مبارك
هههههههه​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلام راااااااائع..متميز..جميييييييييييل..وبجد اللام اثر فيه..ربنا يباركك..تستحق احلى تقييم.*


----------



## فادي سعد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام رائع ولا يوصف ولكني لا ازال اريد العضوية المباركة!!


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ياجماعة سامحوني بس لو مش بتفرق ليه العضوية المباركة ليها مميزات عن العضوية العادية؟ارجو وضع قوانين محددة عشان انا مصدق الكلام الاولاني تاني اسف وسامحوني


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

_


+جوارجيوس+ قال:



			ياجماعة سامحوني بس لو مش بتفرق ليه العضوية المباركة ليها مميزات عن العضوية العادية؟ارجو وضع قوانين محددة عشان انا مصدق الكلام الاولاني تاني اسف وسامحوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حضرتك بتقول ان فى مزايا وقوانين

لا يوجد وقوانين ولا اى حاجة

الادارة بتحدد العضو المبارك عن طريق مشاركاتة


فانا تم ترقيتى الى عضوية مباركة بدون اى تدخل من الاعضاء او اى حاجة

من مجرد مشاركاتى فى المنتدى تم ترقيتى

والمزايا الوحيدة عنك انى اقدر اتحكم فى مواضيعى الى بتكتبها

واظنها لا تفرق كثير فى شى

فانا حتى الان بامانة لم استخدم هذة الخاصية_


----------



## mr:maher (15 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام حلو اوى يابيشوى
 وجودنا هنا وعن نفسى احسن من الكافيهات ومن التفاهه البحث عن كده


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركم 
العضويه المباركه تعديل على بعض المواضيع اقسام مخفيه
لكن فى النهايه ماهى الا تغير من الازرق للون الاخضر
المبارك مبارك عند رب المجد

مرسيى بيشوى على التوضيح
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## holy day (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*اوك بيشو بس تضايق قوي انك تلاقي حد عشان قريب حد يترقي تحس انك مهما تعمل محدش حيحس باللي بتعمله  عادي ادي حال الدنيا انا مش عايز افتح عشان محدش يزعل*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف شكر للتوضيح*

*بس مش بنجرى ورا اللقب بس كنا نحب نعرف ونفهم*

*مش هتفرق  لكن لما توضح الامور افضل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

عضوية عادية او مباركة
دي عضوية ودي عضوية
ايه المشكلة يعني


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> عضوية عادية او مباركة
> دي عضوية ودي عضوية
> ايه المشكلة يعني



*و حياتك فيه بشر ما يستاهلوها بس صابت معاهم كدا...*
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و حياتك فيه بشر ما يستاهلوها بس صابت معاهم كدا...*
> ​



على ابن الطاعه تحل البركه :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (4 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و حياتك فيه بشر ما يستاهلوها بس صابت معاهم كدا...*
> ​



يا ستي يعني عمل بيها ايه يعني
اسمه بقى اخضر وايه تاني
بقى بيمشي يعني في الشارع الناس تشاور عليه
هههههههه
كبري دماغك يا جوسبل


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا اليومين دول الناس بس بهيمها المظاهر ياجماعة الانسان مش منصب ولا حاجة الانسان بحبو للناس وبمساعدة للمحتاجين بصلاة للمرضى والسلام هو دة الانسان


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ماشى يعم بيشو محدش هيتكلم تانى بس ملكش دعوه بمينا خليك فى مباركه احسن
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعه المهم نكون بينا وبين نفسنا مقتنعين بكتاباتنالكن التقدير حلو برضو وعقبلنا لما ناخد العضويه المباركه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 مايو 2012)

كلام جميل فعلا 

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2012)

موضوع جميييل و انا مع كل كلمه فيه و اتمنى افضل عضوه عاديه علشان شايفا الموضوع ده بيسبب حسسيه للكتار الى بيخدمو من سنييييييين و لهم مواضيع راااائعه و ردود بجد مباركه  و هم ماذالو عضو نشيط--
 مش مهم لا لون و لا لقب-- المهم الواحد يبقا مبارك داخليا 
 الرب يبارككم جميييييعا


----------



## Marwamarmar (1 يناير 2021)

سلام المسيح معكم و نعمته تبارك حياتكم و شفاعة امنا العدرا ليا و ليكم
 انا من مكانى هنا احب اقولكم كل سنه وانتم طيبين كل سنه وكل مسيحى العالم بخير و محبه و سلام
بحبكم لان محبة ربنا دخلت قلبى و نورت طريقى 
محبة ربنا لكم جميعا
  و علشان كده اقولكم اوعوا يا ولاد المسيح الفتنه تدخل بينكم و تثار الجدال اللى يزعلكم من بعض وانتم مباركين بمعمودية المسيح
افتكروا انتم هنا ليه و محبة ربنا فين منكم و انتم هتحبوا بعض تانى
سلامه و نعمته ليكم و كل سنه وانتم حبايبى و فى قلبى و بخير مع يسوع


----------

